# walnut plywood



## adienner (Jul 22, 2007)

ok, so i need some walnut plywood and there is nobody around here that sells it. what other kinds of wood can i stain to match walnut hardwood. So again i am looking for a kind of plywood that i can stain to match very closely to walnut hardwood. Also what color stain would you recommend?


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Walnut Ply*

You need to find a hardwood retailer to get the real thing. Staining anything else to look like walnut will be next to impossible.

Ed


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you've exhausted all the sources in your area, an alternative would be to buy some walnut veneer and laminate it to what you can get.


----------

